# Dyno questions



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

I went to a GTO Dyno day at Mid Coast Performance IN Missouri Saturday July 27th. My question is: My HP & Torq numbers were quite good (seem too good) for the minor mods I have. After 3 pulls, my first pull was the best:
It was a Mustang Dyno/Powerdyne.

1st-376.5 HP, 372.6 TQ
2nd-370.6 HP, 370.0 TQ
3rd-366.1 HP, 369.7 TQ

2005/A4, Stock tune, no headers, stock exhaust except axeback system, 93 octane always.
My minor mods are:
NGK plugs
Taylor Thundervolt wires
Volant CAI
New Kook's 3" Axelback system w/3" afterburner mufflers.

Do those numbers seem correct? 
How does The Mustang Dyno differ form others??
I would love to brag, but want to verify first....LOL


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Every dyno is different but your numbers do seem high with your mods and usually mustang dynos read lower. Are they SAE corrected? Post the graph.

I've had a real long conversation with a dyno owner who stated that by adjusting some variables in the program, he could make the car show much more horsepower than it actually had. A lot of shops will tweak the numbers a little for "bragging rights" of the dyno queens. 

My car is an M6 with less drive train loss and comparable mods and a full tune. I'm only putting down 350/350 to the wheels.

Keep in mind because every dyno is different, it should only be used for reference of improvements made by adding mods. The true test is at the track. If you indeed have the HP claimed, you should/could be in the high 12's on a warm night with a 2.0x 60'

The auto GTO's I've seen with your mods have run low 13's. The last time I went to the track, it was in the 80's and I was running 13.2x and a bone stock auto GTO was running 13.4x Both of us being very consistent throughout the night.

GTO vs. GTO - Video


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

yep sounds like a very happy dyno or more so the operator was fudging the figures 
305-310 rwhp would be more realistic 
The mathematics behind why a vehicle shows more power when it is allowed to completely come off the rear roller is due to the fact that the Inertia of the Rear Rollers are accounted for in the dyno software, so if you aren't actually driving them, you do get something for nothing.
The Inertia of the rear rollers of the dyno you probably used, would equate to at least 20Nm at Ramp Rate of 10KPH/sec, and if you add 20Nm or roller torque to whatever value it is at 258RWKW, it will become 273RWKW.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah thoes numbers seem kinda high for a A4, your mods, and a Mustang dyno.


----------

